# Aquí te pillo, aquí te mato



## Angel.Aura

*"Aquí te pillo, aquí te mato"*. Es el título de una película. 
?Como puedo traducir al italiano?


----------



## ErOtto

¿Quizá a partir del título original?  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100911/

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## ErOtto

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0100911/releaseinfo

*Also Known As (AKA)*
A Volta de Roxy Carmichael, Brazil
Aquí te pillo, aquí te mato, Spain
Bienvenida a casa, Argentina
Ein Mädchen namens Dinky, Germany
Roxy, Sweden
Roxy - O Escândalo da Verdade, Portugal
Roxy - il ritorno di una stella, Italy
Roxy est de retour, France (video title)

Saludos  
ErOtto


----------



## Angel.Aura

iPues no me sirve la traducciòn del tìtulo!

Me sirve el sentido de la expresiòn en italiano... gracias


----------



## Silvia10975

Mah... letteralmente avrai già provato tu... Sembrerebbe "qui ti piglio (prendo), qui t'ammazzo". Il problema è che non conosco il film e non so se così potrebbe avere un senso!
Comunque ci ho provato 
Silvia.


----------



## yaya.mx

Sinceramente no sé que signifique porque nunca lo había oido, pero tratando de usar la lógica sería como hacer la cosas de manera rápida, no dejarlas para después...pero igual y me equivoco..


----------



## ErOtto

yaya.mx said:


> ...tratando de usar la lógica sería como hacer la cosas de manera rápida...


  

Sólo que (por lo menos en España) se usa más en este sentido:

http://www.neomanzine.com/articulo.php?id=674  

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## yaya.mx

Jaja, buscando en internet dice que se usa sobre todo en situaciones.. Ehhmm.. Como decirlo?.. Un niño conoce a una niña y le dice eso como para decirle que quiere todo con ella.. Medio vulgarcilla..


----------



## ErOtto

yaya.mx said:


> Jaja, buscando en internet dice que se usa sobre todo en situaciones.. Ehhmm.. Como decirlo?.. Un niño conoce a una niña y le dice eso como para decirle que quiere todo con ella.. Medio vulgarcilla..


 
O sea, echarle un polvo rapidillo... si, como puse en el post anterior.


----------



## yaya.mx

Sí, no había leido.. Perdón.. 
Cada día se aprende algo nuevo, esto yo tampoco lo sabía.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ok, tutto più chiaro ora...

In italiano potremmo dire qualcosa come "cotta e mangiata", secondo voi?


----------



## moyo

Si, avete raggione. Si ussa in quel senso..... ma non si sente così tanto in quel senso qua in Spagna


----------



## ღ мıмı’ ღ

La traducciòn ideal para mí en italiano es "UNA BOTTA E VIA" que mantiene tambièn el sentido.


----------



## Kraus

ღ мıмı’ ღ said:


> La traducciòn ideal para mí en italiano es "UNA BOTTA E VIA" que mantiene tambièn el sentido.


 
Es una traducciòn perfetta para mí también.


----------



## Neuromante

Significa hacer algo sobre la marcha, en el mismo momento en que surje la oportunidad y como salga.


----------



## claudine2006

moyo said:


> Sì, avete ragione. Si usa in quel senso..... ma non si sente così tanto in quel senso qua in Spagna.


 
Non ho visto il film, ma c'è una bella differenza rispetto al titolo originale! In Spagna l'ho sentito usare con connotazione sessuale.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Mi pare che "una botta e via" sia perfettamente calzante nella connotazione sessuale. "Cotta e mangiata" forse si può estendere ad altro.
Grazie per l'aiuto.
A.A.


----------

